# Unresolved tracker cases



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2019)

An interesting article by Charlie Weston here :









						Tracker mortgage scandal: Brazen banks refuse to own up to 10,000 cases
					

Banks are resisting attempts to own up to almost 10,000 more tracker scandal cases.




					www.independent.ie
				







And the list of unrsesolved issues

Cases where the banks are refusing to admit there is a tracker issue, or have failed to deal with it in a way that is acceptable to borrowers, include:

:: Some 2,500 cases at Permanent TSB where people were put on a tracker, but with a margin of 3.25pc over the European Central Bank rate, which is not considered to be a tracker;

:: Around 700 cases at Ulster Bank where customers did not start their mortgage on a tracker. They subsequently went on a tracker rate, but then fixed. After that they were denied a tracker;

:: Up to 300 cases at KBC where existing customers were denied a tracker after fixing;

:: Between 200 and 300 cases at Danske Bank where the lender has refused to restore some borrowers to a tracker;

:: Some 5,600 cases at AIB where the bank admitted these people should have been given a tracker, but has not given them one. Instead, it has paid them just €1,615 for the failure to give them a tracker when their fixed rates expired;

:: Roughly 200 cases of staff and former staff at Bank of Ireland who say documents they have clearly show they should have trackers.


----------



## TrackerThieves (18 Jul 2019)

Individual cases not picked up by the tracker examination. These cases have been in limbo for the last number of years as the central bank does not deal with individual cases and were unable to go to the FSPO until recently. A number of EBS cases are about to go to the FSPO possibly for oral hearings. I would imagine numbers are quite low but would guess there are individual cases with each of the lenders involved


----------

